# eircom deleted my email history



## frunzy (9 Feb 2009)

Hi,
Just looking for a bid of advise, had a recent problem with not being able to send/receive mail, so got on to eircom and they tried to troubleshoot me through the problem. During the process 'the man' said he could set a new account up for me but I told him I couldn't loose any of my mail, i had a load of stuff on it,work etc. Between the jigs and the reeeks eircom have lost my old email account despite 'the man' reasssuring me that I wouldn't loose my history, I told him I wasn't happy and he is to get someone more senior to contact me. Any advice??


----------



## gebbel (9 Feb 2009)

Specifically what advice are you looking for?


----------



## Smashbox (9 Feb 2009)

I dunno what you want either.. if they lost your email account its deleted, info and all.


----------



## frunzy (10 Feb 2009)

Initially the eircom man said that creating a new account wouldn't delete my history and then of course they did. My question is does any one have any experience of this or know any possible way of retrieving my history.
thanks


----------



## Dearg Doom (10 Feb 2009)

How did you access your e-mail? Via the web interface or using an e-mail client (e.g. Outlook, Thunderbird, etc.)?


----------

